

PayPal Finds a Niche in China  - cwan
http://blogs.wsj.com/chinarealtime/2010/05/18/paypal-finds-a-niche-in-china/

======
paypalfees
EBay’s flagship consumer shopping service has struggled in China, but the
company is more successful here than many may think, thanks to its fast-
growing online payment business, PayPal. <http://paypalfees.info/>

